# A Farmers Nightmare.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Georgia....now this is different!

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/bald-eagles-a-farmers-nightmare-naa-chris-bennett/


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

Certainly is a unique problem. I strongly agree with the first comment that appears under the article. The producer can't expect to go on incurring these losses and have the government (in other words, taxpayers) continue to bail him out. Like any other businessman, he needs to realize this business model isn't profitable and move on.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Put them sob's in cages and sell for a bit less....


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

We have e a local guy that always plants a low field to corn. Floods every fall.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

My opinion:

The the government became involved, and to some extent liable, when they protected the eagles.

There is a push for free range chickens. There is also a demand. If the farmer is following normal farming practices and a federally protected animal constantly causes a loss of income then the culprit needs to be managed or the crop protected.

If it was dogs, coyotes or some other non protected predator then the FSA would consider it a management problem and not become involved.

I would feel the same if eagles were killing calves. Others would feel the same if eagles were eating lambs, goats or other farm animals.

On this particular problem I believe the government either needs to get in or get out.

The FSA will stone wall him until he quits raising free range.

Maybe the Clinton Foundation can bail him out.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Tim/South said:


> My opinion:
> The the government became involved, and to some extent liable, when they protected the eagles.
> There is a push for free range chickens. There is also a demand. If the farmer is following normal farming practices and a federally protected animal constantly causes a loss of income then the culprit needs to be managed or the crop protected.
> 
> ...


I've thought about it from that perspective too Tim...they did protect the Eagle so they should at the very minimum help in this guys plight....I'm just not sure what the solution is, other than killing the Eagles that is....although I bet them eagles is smart enuf to see a few of their compadres dispatched by way of 12 gauge.....well, they are purty smart creatures.
But from a business standpoint, that doesn't appear to be a location conducive to farming free range chickens....so the answer is basically 1) kill the Eagles 2) pay for the birds 3) quit raising free range 
In this example, I'm going with quit raising free range as that appears to be the best option....but idk, maybe not....they are gonna find food somewhere, the problem will move. IMHO I think the population of Eagles has increased enuf to allow control....but that just me and I'm no scientist by any means


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

I wonder if eagle tastes like chicken? The $100k fine would probably keep anyone from finding out.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm bettin they're purty good, eatin fresh meat and all....
Might be what they call one of them "niche markets"....


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Seems pretty simple to me, if the losses exceed the premium free range eggs bring then put the damn chickens in a building already.

The free range thing is all the rage in the UK, free range beef, free range pork, free range eggs, yada yada yada. Really strikes me funny that it's taking all that extra space to get one egg in a country that already doesn't have enough room to grow enough food to feed the people.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Mentally, I find it hard to fault the eagle. This is more sentiment than logic. I remember when they were endangered. I also see them as a symbol of our freedom.

Realistically, If they are a nuisance and a problem I can see where they might need to be controlled.

I would personally quit the free range chicken business. Then again I am not the one trying to make a living raising chickens for a niche market.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)




----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Ben Franklin detested the Bald eagle....he fought against choosing them as our national symbol.

Regards, Mike


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Yep a true all natural thing. The chickens are out grazing the eagle swoops down and eats them. Just like it says on the label all natural. You took the chickens out of the coop now you got a pen the Eagle up


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Vol said:


> Ben Franklin detested the Bald eagle....he fought against choosing them as our national symbol.
> 
> Regards, Mike


He wanted the turkey as the national bird.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Tim/South said:


> He wanted the turkey as the national bird.


Damn it, then we wouldn't be able to hunt gobblers.....I think I'd rather have the eagle, nothing against Ben and all....


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Would a fence over the top of the chickens (say 15 foot off the ground), mean that the chickens are no longer 'free range'? Seems $125K could buy and install a lot of fence. Go ahead and slap me, for another dumb thought.

Larry


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

r82230 said:


> Would a fence over the top of the chickens (say 15 foot off the ground), mean that the chickens are no longer 'free range'? Seems $125K could buy and install a lot of fence. Go ahead and slap me, for another dumb thought.
> 
> Larry


I think that would work on a smaller scale. Kind of like how people raise flight conditioned quail.

Not sure how many acres or thousands of chickens a person could put a net over.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

somedevildawg said:


> Damn it, then we wouldn't be able to hunt gobblers.....I think I'd rather have the eagle, nothing against Ben and all....


Turkey would not be protected, just managed like they are now. Would make Thanksgiving dinner more patriotic.

A wild turkey seems a lot smarter than an eagle.

Turkeys kind of remind me of what my grandad always said. "I did not get to be old by being stupid."


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

This topic reminds me of several years ago, when a co-worker of mine moved to "the country" from Atlanta. He got into the "country life" big time. Bought a bunch of chickens and other assorted farm animals. Was out on his deck watching the chickens scratch around the yard and he was watching a red tail hawk soar overhead.

And then he realized what was happening...

Too late. The hawk swooped down and snatched one of the chicks.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Every farm animal outside is subject to predator pressure. Its why certain species aren't popular in some areas.

My mother feeds the birds sunflower seeds all winter and is furious at the dozens of feuding raccoons outside her windows at night. I try to explain to her that by leaving food outside the natural conclusion is that things that eat that food will show up. Given we live next to huge areas of woods its a bottomless supply of animals for her food source.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Tim/South said:


> I think that would work on a smaller scale. Kind of like how people raise flight conditioned quail.
> 
> Not sure how many acres or thousands of chickens a person could put a net over.


The pheasent farms in SD raise them under nets to keep predators away and to keep them in until they want to release them.They might be an acre or more in sized.No idea on the cost.


----------



## 2ndWindfarm (Nov 11, 2014)

After reading this...seems to me that he doesn't want to make any real adjustments to his management practices. Government should pay. I should be able to do just what I want to do and everything else should conform to that!

We free range our chickens. Have for probably 15 years. Lost maybe a handful of birds over that time to flying predators.

We have netting over their coop. But, most of the time (clearly not winter) they have the run of 6-7 acres. If you have a set routine of feeding, opening the coop, etc. owls, hawks and eagles will begin to collect and hunt your property with that routine.

Yeah, they'll be in the trees and flying low over the property. Waiting...

So, we might leave the chickens in their yard, under the netting for a day or two. Or only let them out for 5-6 hours before sundown. We vary the routine.

And, the chickens have broken tree covered areas and buildings which makes it real hard for eagles, etc. to get a good shot at 'em!

I like seeing them scouting around our place... They ain't that efficient or menacing.

But, we don't leave our trash bags outside, either...


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

mlappin said:


> Seems pretty simple to me, if the losses exceed the premium free range eggs bring then put the damn chickens in a building already.
> 
> The free range thing is all the rage in the UK, free range beef, free range pork, free range eggs, yada yada yada. Really strikes me funny that it's taking all that extra space to get one egg in a country that already doesn't have enough room to grow enough food to feed the people.


ABSOLUTELY...

We need the citiots to start paying more attention to their business and quit trying to tell farmers how to farm. Most of this crap they push was outmoded 100 years ago and "modern" methods came about because they were SO MUCH BETTER and produced more food with less work at less cost to EVERYBODY!!

Later! OL J R


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Outside poultry on a large scale ended a long time ago up here. A single wild bird with avian flu landing in the yard used to lead to giant culls of multiple farms. You didn't just wipe out your farm but all your neighbours too.


----------

